# 4th of July Sale on PULSOR Zebra Soundset for Film and Video Game Composers



## PulseSetter (Dec 18, 2016)

*PulseSetter Sounds releases Pulsor for Zebra2:*







Pulsor contains 268 patches of Cinematic and Video Game Scoring for U-he’s Zebra2 synth. This soundset provides modern edge sounds in a composer-friendly layout based on stems which provides the flexibility of stacking different parts or one-note-glory performances. The composer can easily add as few or as many elements as needed and combine Pulsor with other instruments. It can also be used to compose a whole scene of modern sounds featuring some of the richer and more complex pulses available in Zebra2.

Pulsor focuses on full pulsating beds of original sounds, which will pace any score and propel any scene to the direction the producer desires while keeping a modern edge.

Content:

54 Main Pulses
252 Pulses and Stems
8 Pads
8 Others

Total of 268 patches

Introductory sale: $29.99







PulseSetter Sounds is a new sound designing company that designs modern custom sample instruments, synthesizers soundsets and loops for cinematic scoring.


*PULSOR DEMO TRACKS:*


*
PULSOR WALKTHROUGH VIDEO:*


----------



## doctornine (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice


----------



## desert (Dec 18, 2016)

Some really great compositions in your post. Truely inspirational!
Wish i had zebra to use these


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## PulseSetter (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you guys!


----------



## PulseSetter (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi guys, 

My friend Gmo, who goes by gsilbers in this forum, has been asking me to post a video walkthrough of the orchestral demo I did for Pulsor, so here it is! 

The idea was to show a typical use of the soundset in an orchestral setting. For a more "pure" or "naked" demo with only Pulsor sounds please check Invasion or Awakening.

*Original track:*


*Video walkthrough:*


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 21, 2016)

That is a superb demo track. It really blends well with the orchestral parts.

I'd get Pulsor, if it wasn't for the fact that I don't have Zebra


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 22, 2016)

PulseSetter said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My friend Gmo, who goes by gsilbers in this forum, has been asking me to post a video walkthrough of the orchestral demo I did for Pulsor, so here it is!
> 
> ...




Haha yes, I needed to expose Freddy's cubase chops


----------



## brett (Dec 30, 2016)

How long will the introductory price last?


----------



## PulseSetter (Jan 3, 2017)

brett said:


> How long will the introductory price last?


Hi Brett, we plan to keep the introductory price until we release our new patch library for Omnisphere, which hopefully will be ready by the end of the month.


----------



## Sound Response (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 11, 2017)

PulseSetter said:


> Hi Brett, we plan to keep the introductory price until we release our new patch library for Omnisphere, which hopefully will be ready by the end of the month.


Will this be a Pulsor for Omni or a completely different patch library?


----------



## PulseSetter (Jan 12, 2017)

DynamicK said:


> Will this be a Pulsor for Omni or a completely different patch library?


That will be a completely different library.


----------



## Potter (Jan 12, 2017)

Will it be similar in style?


----------



## PulseSetter (Jan 13, 2017)

Potter said:


> Will it be similar in style?


Yes, it will have a similar approach.


----------



## PulseSetter (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi everybody and thanks for all the support and feedback! 

This has inspired us to start thinking about Pulsor II, so feedback is always welcomed!

FYI: Pulsor is still available at introductory price until we release our next product "Disruptor" for Omnisphere.

Cheers!


----------



## PulseSetter (Feb 6, 2017)

We are honored that Pulsor is been used in League of Legends. Check out http://www.eb-music.net/ (Edouard Brenneisen's) cool music featuring some of the patches:


----------



## PulseSetter (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

Here's a walkthrough about "Dark Pulse" from Pulsor. Hopefully you'll get an idea about making a similar patch in Zebra2.

Cheers!


----------



## Jaap (Feb 14, 2017)

Awesome product and looks very usefull and flexible! Normally I am not a preset guy, but this will probably save my day on some tight deadlines I am facing now and I find the sounds so far very inspiring and I love that you created stems for each patches!


----------



## PulseSetter (Feb 16, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Awesome product and looks very usefull and flexible! Normally I am not a preset guy, but this will probably save my day on some tight deadlines I am facing now and I find the sounds so far very inspiring and I love that you created stems for each patches!


Thank you for the kind words Jaap!


----------



## jemu999 (Feb 16, 2017)

I bought it. Just used a few patches in a cue. Worth the price!


----------



## synthnut1 (Feb 20, 2017)

This library put me over the edge ...I've waited long enough to get Zebra2 ......


----------



## PulseSetter (Feb 23, 2017)

Glad to hear that guys!


----------



## PulseSetter (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi everybody,

We just wanted to let you know that the introductory price will expire in one week as we are getting ready to release a brand new library for Omnisphere.

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 11, 2017)

PulseSetter said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We just wanted to let you know that the introductory price will expire in one week as we are getting ready to release a brand new library for Omnisphere.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!


 
Ya mean something similar for Omni2 coming?? Luv Omni2 and no Zebra2 ... yet


----------



## PulseSetter (Apr 12, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Ya mean something similar for Omni2 coming?? Luv Omni2 and no Zebra2 ... yet


It's a different kind of library, but it will also feature a lot of pulses plus several other instruments.


----------



## PulseSetter (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi everybody, 

Today is the last day with the discounted price.

Cheers!


----------



## Malbec78 (May 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I´ve been watching the videos and listening to your demos in Soundcloud. There are pretty nice pulsing synth sounds on Pulsor guys. Congrtas!.

I´m starting to use Omnisphere 2. I know you’ve been working on a new library for Omnisphere. So I’m looking forward to it. Any thoughts about the Price?

Thanks.


----------



## PulseSetter (May 9, 2017)

Thanks you Malbec! Our new library "Disruptor" will be available very soon and with an introductory price of $29.99 just like we did for Pulsor. We'll be announcing it soon on this same forum.


----------



## PulseSetter (May 28, 2017)

Hey Everyone
We are having our memorial weekend sale on Pulsor for Zebra.
30% off.

http://pulsesetter-sounds.com/product/pulsor/


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 28, 2017)

PulseSetter said:


> Thanks you Malbec! Our new library "Disruptor" will be available very soon and with an introductory price of $29.99 just like we did for Pulsor. We'll be announcing it soon on this same forum.



Disruptor is a great collection of patches for Omni. thx


----------



## PulseSetter (May 29, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Disruptor is a great collection of patches for Omni. thx


Glad you liked them Thorsten!


----------



## PulseSetter (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Everybody,

Starting today we are having a 4th of July sale on Pulsor for Zebra:

http://pulsesetter-sounds.com/product/pulsor/

Have a happy 4th of July long weekend!


----------

